# New music for people that love to smoke weed



## Germama (Mar 11, 2017)

New music by GERMAMA so gone. Just get stoned an vibe then let me know what u think please.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 13, 2017)

It's not bad, I would listen to again when I blaze. I still think House of Pain are the best white rappers though.


----------



## Germama (Mar 13, 2017)

Lol yea these are just rough drafts of my 1st 3 songs just starting out new mixtape coming soon


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 15, 2017)

i rap Caucasianaly. KnOt ShOre i can top that with no feet, your meat grillin' 

the beat's like


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> It's not bad, I would listen to again when I blaze. I still think House of Pain are the best white rappers though.


Were ....and I disagree ....jump around was cool for a sec ....not hating towards you ...I listened to my fair share of H.O.P


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2017)

Sounds like you aspire to be M&M mixed with MGK ....I like all kinds of music including hip hop ......I've got a Tahoe with 4 15"s in it ....so I like my music ......your lyric timing just doesn't match your best/music IMO ......just my opinion ,,,nothing personal ...... @TylerDurdin is the best rapper on Riu ......any feedback is good feedback ....good luck


----------



## Germama (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Germama (Mar 15, 2017)

There's 2 more songs on the Playlist also


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 15, 2017)

not bad at all!


----------



## Germama (Mar 16, 2017)

IF I WANT IT


----------

